# New set up around the corner



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I am getting a new 180 gallon acrylic tank and will be doing an in wall with fish room.
The tank will have a center overflow with eductors and penductors driven with an iwaki 70rlt pressure rated pump. (Return from sump) I have a 24 gallon acrylic sump where all the mechanical systems will be plumbed into. (Skimmer, calcium reactor,fluidised filter for carbon, and jbj auto top off.) The tank will be controlled with a neptune aquacontroller JR to controll lights,ca/rx, heaters, fans, and closed loop. (Sequence dart 3600gph) So i'll have some serious flow. 
I am using seachems new grey coast sand, and quite anxious to get pics of it in the tank.
I have a new 5 ft long 18inches wide by 12 inches tall acrylic frag tank that is going to be inline with the tank for frags and growing out corals, And will be lighted by an icecap 660 ballast overdriving t-5's. The main tank will be lighted by 2 luminarc III reflectors and 2 400 watt MH, and a 250 watt MH in the center, along with VHO actinics for dusk dawn affect.
The fish room will have a ro/di and storage tank of 150 gallons for freshwater for automated top offs and to sent to a mixing tank for new saltwater. The only manual thing i will have to do is add salt to the mixing tank let it mix and open a ball valve to change water and press a switch to refill.
Pics to come soon, Hope to start the walls and tank stands soon.
Heres the new tank.








More equipment pics later on today.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

sounds sweet cant wait to see it all done.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Thats the way to do it. Im only seeing one overflow tho, what will feed the closed loop?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I am going to drill and place bulkheads on the back for feed with return lines. Still havent decided where at in the back of the tank.
They wont have anything to do with the overflow. A pure closed loop.

Heres a pic of my 5ftx18inx12in tall frag tank.

BTW the outline is where my new tank will be placed, and fisroom.
Havent started building the walls yet.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Nice. Are you going to have the output come up from the bottom, and the intakes on the back wall?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

On the main tank? No all holes on the back wall. 2 lower fore the returns and 2 up near the top for the intake side.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

sounds like youre going all out on this setup. only thing id reccomend for your setup is a super easy water change system like i have. its so hard having to turn two ball valves every week or two.









whats the planned finish date on this. are you taking it slow or finishing it off one weekend with tons of work


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I am taking it slow, I am killing my bank account with the new stuff.
I will have everything geared for easy access, and maintenence.
Yes i will have a waterchange 100 gallon tub, and a 150 gallon RO/DI holding tank for freshmade water. 
I have an auto top off for it, and i wont have to do much for a waterchange, Maybe flip a couple switches, and open up a ball valve.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Ok that sounds ridiculously hard and it sounds like once again your out doing your self raptor.

Is that stuff your doing the automatic water changes with one of your ingenious ideas or can you actually buy one from a storèif so you can guess what my next purchase will be.

if I gotta build it though, than it aint onna happen.

you guys a knowledgable enough at this diy stuff to start your own site as far as diy salt water for dummies like me that can't build stuff, and don't like to do water changes.

and up there when you said you have some actinics for the dusk til dawn effect, does that mean your actinics are gonna come on right before your lghts shut off?

if so I recommend that you put and actinic light in the middle and on both sides and have your 250 watt metal halide turn off at the same time your actincs turn on, or some thing along those lines.

Cat wait to seethe tank.

Your the salt water man dude, and a salt wter canidate for member of the year


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

nice.. once i pack my current 120g with corals.. im gonna do a 500g+ tank with dolphin closed loops, with 4 waveboxes.. and use my current tank as a sump, and have 2 55g fuges with a 400w pendant every 2 feet.. rotating 10k and 20k


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

That's amazing







, jiggy, can't wait to see that.

what are you gonna stock it with?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

updatè!

any thing at all?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nothing yet, I'll post updates in a while. I have overspent already and have to put the kabash on it so my wife dont keel me.
Even death is afraid of his wife


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FULL WITH LIVESTOCK!

ICEMAN!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks ice i'll take some equipment shots today. I just ordered a tunze 6100 set. Well see how long it takes to get here.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow raptor, that's going to be quite the system. when i get into my next house (hopefully i'll be able to build it) i am going to do quite a nice fishroom/in wall project to.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool joe! Thats the way to go that way i can have my room away from the 3 yr old that i am afraid of him getting into my equipment and causing a catastrophy. I caugt him messing around with the co2 tank.
Good thing i seen him.
But fishrooms are the way to go. I can have my frag tank q tank nice big refuge abd all the equipment behind the scenes.
The tunze's are on backorder from germany, I am in no hurry but i hate paying for something and waiting. Those euro's i tell ya they dont want to work. LOL J/K.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Almost ready for set up. Getting crazy around here. Picked up some reef ceramics. I am going to use some with my table rock and branch rock. Brought in a ringer aquascaper so i am glueing the rock down in place so i never have an avalanch again! I'll have a ton of pics in a week. 
Heres a sample of the reef cewramics and the gray arag i am using.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that piece looks pretty cool. i think you will have some intersting aquascaping to do.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks joe, Its is already alot of work and i havent added water yet. Going to clean sand and work on some more plumbing tonight.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Heres some updates stots

first of the tank filling.

Then the sump and the tunze's for flow.

And last the t-5 lights. This is a 6 bulb 4 ft fixture. I plan on 2 luminarc mini pendant halides on each side suspended on a slight angle to the middle of the tank. 
More to come as D day arrives.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Heres a pic with the rock in. More to come of the rest of the equipment. I am giving it a month to cycle.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

oh black sand....very nice and very bold. hopefully the flow will keep any particles from settling on it. i always loved black sand and even had it in my nano for a while but it just always looked dirty.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes we will see, I had a good indicator earlier.
The rock had alot of detritus floating around after it was placed in the tank and was all over the sand. The flow kicked it up and pulled into the sump.















The sand is pretty big in grain size and doesent move as easy as detritus so i think i can keep it in suspention.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

tank looks awesome ..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

maybe a hoseclamp on that sump pump? from the pic it looks sketchy, but overall F'in awesome setup


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah i was going to get one on there soon when i took that pic, I do I have one on there now. (Stainless)
Thanks


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Tank is doing great!! In 2 weeks the corals are going in. I have test corals in it now and for the past week have been very happy!
Cant wait and yes more pics to come in a week.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

youre just transfering tanks right?? i gave my tank 4 hours to "cycle" when i transfered... lol


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, But i have $3-4000 in corals easy. I dont want any casualties from ammonia spikes.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

^^^^next step is a generator then...^^^


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a battery back up do drive my tunze's. i only need 130 watts to fire my 6100's. After that i have an inverter to use for prolonged outages. I am getting a generator that will fire as soon as the power is out. Maybe by summer.
I have all the bases covered for a power outtage, Plus i can steal my friends generator if need be.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I added a elegant coris wrasse today and heres a shot of one of my acans.

Heres the acan


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Heres a pic with corals in. Still much to do.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Heres a couple close ups.

Heres another


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

VERY nice


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

that tanks looks sweet raptor!!! if i were an aquarium i would def. f*ck it, even as a person id f*ck it.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys, Heres some fish room shots. I have my sump,skimmer, ATO,RODI,CA/RX and some other filtration stuff in here.

The last pic is my controll station. I'll have pics of m fuge shortly.


----------

